# Boston Police Academy



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

Some of my co-workers took their PAT and passed yesterday in Worchester. Upon completing the course they were handed letters stating that the start date for the academy was October 20th. Congratulations to all who are going in. This is going to be a really good class.


----------



## Capt. Kirk (Nov 21, 2002)

Is this group the same group of folks who's class got cancelled right before X-mas???? Just wondering... Also good luck to all going!!!!!


----------



## cordasco (May 2, 2002)

This is the same group from before. We all were re-processed.


----------



## CEC (Aug 10, 2003)

That's oustanding!!! Congrat's to all of you guys that are heading in. KEEP YOUR HEAD UP!!!


----------

